# Cojinete / rodamiento



## Freja

¡Hola!

¿Qué es la diferencia entre cojinete y rodamiento? No puedo encontrar una explicación profunda en mis diccionarios..... 

Gracias


----------



## ines

Freja said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Qué es la diferencia entre cojinete y rodamiento? No puedo encontrar una explicación profunda en mis diccionarios.....
> 
> Gracias



Hola, Freja, te puedo contestar lo que sucede en Argentina, y en el ámbito de mi trabajo. Tengo clientes que prefieren cojinete y otros rodamiento. Para mí es más específico decir rodamiento. Pero es cuestión de gustos.
Seguramente otros foreros te contestarán también y aportarán lo suyo.
Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## Freja

¡Muchas gracias, ines!


----------



## el_novato

Hello Frija

Do you need an accurate definition?.  Because, in general, you could use both words, but If you are working in technician context, you need to be more accurate, because there is a small "difference" between of them.


----------



## Freja

Hi  

Well I´m looking for the specific term. Hmm, how should I explain what kind of bearing it is - I´ve asked some collegues if they would find some pics, but this seems to be harder than I expected ....

Here is some text from our sales brochure:

".... then try our new bearings manufactured in high performance plastic. They are supplied with high quality spherical ball bearings and have an oil seal ring on both sides to prevent any ingress of water. There is also a stainless steel grease nipple for regular maintenance.

Mounting:
Place eccentric ring on bearing unit, and tighten by hand
Check that shaft does not protrude further than eccentric ring
......"

I really hope this rings a bell - I have absolutely no technical knowledge, so it´s a bit difficult to explain....


----------



## Limey. Limeño

Freja said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Well I´m looking for the specific term. Hmm, how should I explain what kind of bearing it is - I´ve asked some collegues if they would find some pics, but this seems to be harder than I expected ....
> Ñac
> I really hope this rings a bell - I have absolutely no technical knowledge, so it´s a bit difficult to explain....



These links may help you. The 1st and 3rd contain pics,
Cojinetes
http://www.directindustry.com.mx/

Discusion of the terms in an argentinian newsgroup.
http://lists.albura.net/efe.es/apuntes/2003-02/0231.html

Rodamientos
http://www.directindustry.com.mx/

Derek


----------



## Freja

Thank you so much Derek!!

Those links were really helpful!
I found out that the term I was looking for was "cojinete". Great!


----------



## Marc1

Freja said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Qué es la diferencia entre cojinete y rodamiento? No puedo encontrar una explicación profunda en mis diccionarios.....
> 
> Gracias



Un cojinete (bearing) es un elemento diseñado para reducir la friccion sobre un eje que gira en su alojamineto. El cojinete puede ser liso, acanalado, a bolillas, a rodillos, flotante cónico, de empuje, etc. Un cojinete a bolillas (Ball bearing) rulemán o cojinete de rodamiento, es el que cuando se gasta hace ruido en la bomba de agua del motor del coche, o hace ruido en la caja de cambios. A un cojinete liso se lo llama también buje.


----------



## Limey. Limeño

Freja said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Derek!!
> 
> Those links were really helpful!
> I found out that the term I was looking for was "cojinete". Great!



You are very welcome Freja.
Derek


----------



## el_novato

¿Qué es el rodamiento?




			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> Un cojinete (bearing) es un elemento diseñado para reducir la friccion sobre un eje que gira en su alojamineto. El cojinete puede ser liso, acanalado, a bolillas, a rodillos, flotante cónico, de empuje, etc. Un cojinete a bolillas (Ball bearing) rulemán o cojinete de rodamiento, es el que cuando se gasta hace ruido en la bomba de agua del motor del coche, o hace ruido en la caja de cambios. A un cojinete liso se lo llama también buje.


----------



## Marc1

el_novato said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es el rodamiento?



cojinete de rodamientos o "rodamiento" a secas
Cojinete de rodamiéntos esféricos/cylíndricos etc = "rodamiento a bolillas"

Sin embargo el cojinete es un conjunto de elementos y no es lo mismo que rodamiento. 
Puede ser desde un simple buje o cilindro de material antifricción como bronce o neoprene, hasta lo que se conoce por rulemán, o sea, dos pistas de acero una interna otra externa con una varias filas de RODAMIENTOS o sea bolillas o rodillos o conos que RUEDAN transformando la friccion por deslizamiento que se produce en un buje, en fricción por rodadura que es mucho menor.
Llamar un cojinete "rodamiento" es un error, pero es una vulgata aceptada y que pasa totalmente desaprecibida por la mayoría de la gente

Rodamiento
Pieza fundamental de forma esférica o cónica que se coloca entre los cojinetes y los árboles giratorios de diversas máquinas, con el fin de reducir el rozamiento de deslizamiento entre las superficies del eje. Este elemento permite el movimiento de giro de los diversos ejes (columna de dirección, por ejemplo).


----------



## irenemsz

Freja said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Qué es la diferencia entre cojinete y rodamiento? No puedo encontrar una explicación profunda en mis diccionarios.....
> 
> Gracias


 
Aunque ya veo que la nota es antigua, quiero aportar mi granito de arena ya que tuve la misma duda y lo que más me ayudó fue el diccionario de la real academia española (rae.es). Según sus definiciones:
COJINETE: Pieza o conjunto de piezas en que se apoya y gira el eje de un mecanismo.
RODAMIENTO: Cojinete formado por dos cilindros concéntricos, entre los que se intercala una corona de bolas o rodillos que pueden girar libremente.


----------



## psicutrinius

Estoy de acuerdo con irenemsz. En España por lo menos, se suele denominar "cojinete" a los de metal antifricción (aleación de latón, estaño, plomo, entre otros metales, si recuerdo bien), y muchas veces sinterizados y embebidos en lubricante. 
Rodamiento es exactamente como ella lo define

Digamos que la diferencia es que el primero (cojinete) disminuye la fricción y el segundo la transforma en rodadura.

Ah, y por cierto, aquí he visto (Marc 1) "rulemán". Esa es una barbaridad que por una vez no procede del inglés, sino del francés (roulement, que en español se translitera exactamente así, "rulemán"), pero que se *traduce* como rodamiento.


----------



## sebapostigo

creo q las traducciones son:

cojinete, chumasera, desacanso hidraulicos = Journal Bearing
Rodamiento = Ball Bearing

aun q en la literatura suelen ser flojos y solo escribir "bearing" para cualquier descanso


----------



## Rogoz

En Chile le llamamos cojinete a un buje hecho de material blando que evita o reduce el desgaste del eje en que va instalado. Naturalmente la lubricación limpia no debe faltar para evitar que se dañe prematuramente este cojinete o buje.
Por rodamiento se entiende aquella pieza que cumple una función similar al cojinete, sólo que esta pieza incorpora bolas o rodillos para absorbe las cargas radiales o axiales que actúan en el eje o flecha.


----------

